# Flank Steak Suggestions



## flbobecu (May 19, 2010)

I'll be preparing 3, 1/3lb flank steaks on Thursday for the family. 


Just looking for suggestions on recipes, and how to make them. Open to about anything.. first time I will be cooking them. (I just got seriously into grilling/smoking about 2 weeks ago)











Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## roltyde (May 19, 2010)

I grill mine. I rub a little EVOO and Weber Canadian Steak Seasoning on them. Let them get close to room temp and throw them on a medium hot grill. I have marinated them but really can't see a noticeable difference. When I did marinade I used Lawry's Chop House marinade. I grill them for about 8 minutes per side.

Take them off to rest and, this is the most important part, cut them on the bias *across the grain*. I slice about 1/2" thick.

Good luck!


----------



## flbobecu (May 19, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## hookup (May 19, 2010)

We just soak them in italian dressing overnight then throw on a hot grill for 5-10 min/side (depending on the thickness)


----------



## squirrel (May 19, 2010)

I love to grill flank steak for fajitas. Sometimes I marinate overnight with just a little oil, garlic, onion, S&P. I like the flavor it adds, but I don't think it helps with tenderizing. I like mine medium rare so I drop them on a med. hot grill for about 4 min. per side. Tent with foil, lettem' rest. Definitely cut on the bias thin slices. I serve with black beans and rice, pico de gallo, sour cream, monterey jack, sauteed onions and peppers and warm tortillas! That sounds so good, I might just have that tonight! Thanks for getting me warmed up already about supper!


----------



## flbobecu (May 19, 2010)

It does sound good! 


Forgive my "newb'i'ness" (if that's even remotely close to a word), but whats the best way to "tent" and about how long should I let it rest? Additionally, why "tent"? I see the term used quite a bit around here, figured I'd ask..


----------



## squirrel (May 19, 2010)

Tenting is taking a piece of foil and covering the meat without wrapping it up tight, losely covering the meat. The purpose is to slowly bring down the temp of the meat and letting it rest so all the juices stay in the meat. Have you ever cut a piece of meat right after it came off the heat and the juices all run out? That's not a good thing. Slowly bringing down the temp and letting it rest re-distributes the juices back up in to the meat.


----------



## baz518 (May 19, 2010)

Flanks are definitely best when grilled (quick, hot heat... only cooked to medium).  They do absorb marinades very well and you have cut them against the grain to keep it tender.  My favorite marinade to use when eating them plain (not as fajita or sandwich) is soy sauce, grated fresh ginger, garlic, lime juice and olive oil.  Only needs to marinade for maybe an hour... then it's ready to be patted dry and thrown on the grill.


----------



## squirrel (May 19, 2010)

How long to let it rest depends on the size of the meat, but for what you have I'd say 10 minutes would be fine.


----------



## flbobecu (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I thought it went along those lines, but was double checking. :)


----------



## mballi3011 (May 19, 2010)

I'm with Hookup on this one and marinade it in some italian dressing and then grill it on a really hot grill juy for a couple of minutes on each side. Then just let it rest and slice against the grain and you will be in fajitas heaven.


----------



## shooter1 (May 19, 2010)

Just curious, I see that you purchased the flank steak at Publix. I have never seen flank steak in rounds like that. The package clearly says Flank Steak though. 

If you haven't tried skirt steak give it a try. Cook the same way you would flank, 4-5 minutes per side and slice across the grain for some tender great tasting meat.


----------



## greendrake (May 19, 2010)

I take my flanks and depending on time, one of two things.  Either a little salt, pepper and crushed, dried rosemary, or I make a little marinade with teriyaki, Worchesershire, soy, garlic, tabasco and bourbon and submerge it in my foodsaver cylinder and vacuum seal it for at least a half hour. 

With vacuum sealing you can get a 24 hour marinade in about 20 minutes, especially on flanks.  I get my Traeger as hot as I can, then a few minutes each side and down to 375 til done.


----------



## desertjake (May 19, 2010)

I make a paste out of garlic, fresh rosemary, onion, salt, pepper and olive oil. Slather some of that on there and marinate for an hour or so (I use the foodsaver thing too, though I'm not sure how much difference it makes). 

Alternatively, garlic, freshly grated ginger, onion and some sesame oil are delicious too.


----------



## flbobecu (May 19, 2010)

Is that a good thing, or a bad thing? lol



I have not had skirt steak - at least not recently, that I can remember. I have heard of it thought - thanks for the tip. :)


----------



## flbobecu (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






After I settle down from after ribs tonight, I'll figure out what to do for the steaks. All of them sound good.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 19, 2010)

A buddy at work brought in some flank steaks for Cinco de Mayo

He marinated overnight in:
Dos Equis
Sliced white onion
Soy Sauce
S & P
EVOO

I don't know the exact amounts but I know the beer was 64oz and 1 onion.

We grilled on a medium heat charcoal grill until they had a good char.

Heated up some corn tortillas on the grill and his homemade salsa...that was out of site!


----------



## flash (May 19, 2010)

Try marinating with Mojo Crillio, then alittle Grill Mates. Flip in on the grill a couple of times. Do NOT over cook.
 We do Skirt steak all the time.


----------



## scubadoo97 (May 19, 2010)

I've never seen flank steak sold like that at Publix.  Looks like thin strips rolled into pinwheels seeing as the package is less than a pound.  As has been mentioned cut across the grain.  I like to cut flank very thin.  It is not a tender cut of meat but has great flavor.  I buy it a lot.  Another steak you should check out is Flat Iron.  It is from the top blade shoulder roast.  Publix often has these roasts on sale for $3.49/lb.  Split them lengthwise removing the thick tough connective tissue and you will have flat iron steaks at a great price.


----------



## grampyskids (May 19, 2010)

We love garlic, so what I do is to cut little pockets in the steak and insert slivers of fresh garlic in them. Coat with some EVOO and season with garlic salt and CBP. Grill them over high heat for about 8 minutes on one side and flip for another 7. Cover with foil for about 10 minutes. Here is where I differ from the others; I slice them on the bias across the grain. This way makes for shorter fibers and an easier piece of meat to chew.
Good Luck


----------



## flbobecu (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for helpin' me out. :)


----------



## diesel (May 19, 2010)

Man.. you have gotten a lot of good advice on the flank steak.  My family eats it at least a couple of time a month.  So I have had it pretty much every way described so far.  I made one last night and rubbed it w/ the spice rub I used on ribs.  It turned out very well.  
High heat
4 to 5 mins on each side.
slice against the grain.  
OH.. and defiantly let it rest for a few minutes.


----------



## ron50 (May 19, 2010)

The best marinade I have found for flank steaks is KC Masterpiece Teriyaki marinade.


----------



## john3198 (May 19, 2010)

I somked some a few weeks ago. These came pre-marinated and packaged as fahita meat. Just tossed them on the grate and smoked for 20 min or so (If I remember right - I was cooking about 10 other things at the time). Really nice combination of marinade and smoke.


----------



## meateater (May 19, 2010)

Here's my favorite. Get a can of Jalapenos and marinade the flanks in the juice. You can use the peppers,onion and carrots fom the can and mix with cilantro and tomatoes and make a salsa.


----------



## cwinfrey (May 20, 2010)

I heard from a chef that one of the best ways to cook flank/skirt is to get your coals hot, about 4sec of exposure to your hand, and then take a hairdryer and blow the ash off real good then lay the meat directly on the coals. Blowing the ash off prevents 98% of any coal or ash from getting on the meat, then cook about 2-3 min per side, to medium doneness.

If any of you watch Alton Brown on Good Eats, you may have seen this episode. Please correct any of my instructions if need be...


----------



## pops6927 (May 20, 2010)

Those I believe are flank steak pinwheels, made by rolling one or more flank steaks and cutting across the grain into ½" to 1" thick pinwheels.  When you open the package you will find they will unroll into thin strips like fajita meat.  Depending on the thickness you could push a skewer thru the center laid flat to hold them together, or let them unroll and cook the strips to no more than medium.


----------



## whitleo (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks, just trying to find something different to smoke. Have a new smoker from the academy sports store.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 6, 2012)

I like to marinade in Soy Sauce, Brown Sugar, Ginger, Garlic, & Red Pepper Flakes


----------

